# Sheep Breed Selector



## SheepGirl

The quiz maker on SelectSmart.com only has 25 answers (or breeds) that can result, so the first one only has 19 breeds, but they are the most popular breeds. Here it is: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=sheepbreed

The second one has the full 25 breeds, and they are the more uncommon ones. Here it is: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep

_The breeds were rated for all the different questions based on the charts in my SID: Sheep Production Handbook; it rates all the breeds based on their growth rates, size, prolificacy, etc as if they were raised under the same conditions in the same environment._

ETA: Here is a copy of the chart: http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4485-sheep-breeds


----------



## 77Herford

Good job, it gave me Katadhins 100 percent, lol.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Are you sure that thing can't read minds??  It gave me Border Leicester as #1! Nice job!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

NICE!


----------



## TexasShepherdess

I got Kat's 100%..

Did you happen to add dorper to the list?


----------



## SheepGirl

Thanks guys! 

TexasShepherdess, I did not add Dorper to that list. (Katahdin was the only hair breed.) But I am working on a sheep breed selector for the less common breeds, which the Dorper will be included in


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Cool! It said corriedales for me LOL


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

I like this!! 

I got:
1) Corriedale (100%)            
2) Rambouillet (100%) 

now I think I should get some!


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I like this!!
> 
> I got:
> 1) Corriedale (100%)
> 2) Rambouillet (100%)
> 
> now I think I should get some!


Hey same here 

But I still like my suffolks


----------



## RustyDHart

I know Scottish Blackface aren't in the top 19-25 breeds....but I still like them the best for what I'm doing......this is a GREAT help for the new breeder still deciding which breed(s) to choose......Thanks for the Selector.....


----------



## bonbean01

Thanks for doing that Sheepgirl

Gave me 100% for Kats...ours are Dorper/Kat crosses, so I'm happy


----------



## Mamaboid

I am seriously thinking of getting a couple sheep, it said Kats are for me, I like that.  Thanks.


----------



## 77Herford

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I like this!!
> 
> I got:
> 1) Corriedale (100%)
> 2) Rambouillet (100%)
> 
> now I think I should get some!


----------



## EllieMay

Great tool.    

Mine came out *Katahdins *100%.

And it just so happens I'll be picking up 6 Katahdin ewes in April.


----------



## TexasShepherdess

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> TexasShepherdess, I did not add Dorper to that list. (Katahdin was the only hair breed.) But I am working on a sheep breed selector for the less common breeds, which the Dorper will be included in


Cool!


----------



## boykin2010

I got 100% Kats.  Imagine that


----------



## SheepGirl

Glad y'all like it! 

I finished the one with uncommon breeds: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep

There are 25 options available now


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

oh no! I did the uncommon breed one too and now there are 2 more breeds i guess i'd like to have...and I can't have any sheep 

1) Panama (100%)            
2) Texel (100%)


----------



## bonbean01

Just did the uncommon breeds and came out 100% Dorper...the one with common breeds yesterday came out 100% Kats......mine are a cross of the two...woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## 77Herford

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> oh no! I did the uncommon breed one too and now there are 2 more breeds i guess i'd like to have...and I can't have any sheep
> 
> 1) Panama (100%)
> 2) Texel (100%)


  Better have Tank convince your dad.


----------



## BeccaJoVon

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Glad y'all like it!
> 
> I finished the one with uncommon breeds: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep
> 
> There are 25 options available now


Did you take out Katahdin as an option?


----------



## Beekissed

The first quiz gave me Kats 100% but the uncommon breeds had me with some ugly wool breed...definitely NOT my breed of choice from the list.


----------



## SheepGirl

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad y'all like it!
> 
> I finished the one with uncommon breeds: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep
> 
> There are 25 options available now
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take out Katahdin as an option?
Click to expand...

Nope...Katahdin is still on the first one. The one you quoted is the _uncommon_ breeds. The breeds on there are different than the breeds on the first one.


----------



## SheepGirl

Beekissed said:
			
		

> The first quiz gave me Kats 100% but the uncommon breeds had me with some ugly wool breed...definitely NOT my breed of choice from the list.


Did you get Texel? I think they're one of the uglier wool breeds on the list


----------



## BeccaJoVon

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> BeccaJoVon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad y'all like it!
> 
> I finished the one with uncommon breeds: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep
> 
> There are 25 options available now
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take out Katahdin as an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...Katahdin is still on the first one. The one you quoted is the _uncommon_ breeds. The breeds on there are different than the breeds on the first one.
Click to expand...

Katahdin wasn't an option for me even though my choices were "Hair" sheep and "Don't want wool" when asked about grease wool.  (I'm trying to be helpful without sounding rude or bossy.)  Shouldn't Katahdin be an option in my case?  I would suggest another Selector for hair sheep, but if someone doesn't know for sure if they want hair or wool, that wouldn't be very helpful.  

You're a champ for going through all this trouble!


----------



## SheepGirl

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaJoVon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take out Katahdin as an option?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...Katahdin is still on the first one. The one you quoted is the _uncommon_ breeds. The breeds on there are different than the breeds on the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Katahdin wasn't an option for me even though my choices were "Hair" sheep and "Don't want wool" when asked about grease wool.  (I'm trying to be helpful without sounding rude or bossy.)  Shouldn't Katahdin be an option in my case?  I would suggest another Selector for hair sheep, but if someone doesn't know for sure if they want hair or wool, that wouldn't be very helpful.
> 
> You're a champ for going through all this trouble!
Click to expand...

I'm still a little confused about what you're asking.  Which one did you use?

On the original one (common sheep breeds), these are the breeds that can be matched to your needs:
Babydoll Southdown, Border Leicester, Cheviot, Columbia, Coopworth, Corriedale, Dorset, Finnsheep, Hampshire, *Katahdin*, Montadale, Oxford, Polypay, Rambouillet, Romney, Shropshire, Southdown, Suffolk, and Targhee.

(Katahdin is the only hair breed in this selector.)

On the second one (uncommon sheep breeds--the one you quoted above), these are the breeds that can be matched to your needs:
American Cormo, Barbados Blackbelly, Black Welsh Mountain, Bluefaced Leicester, California Red, Clun Forest, Cotswold, Delaine Merino, Dorper, East Friesian, Gulf Coast Native, Icelandic, Jacob, Karakul, Lincoln, Navajo-Churro, Panama, Perendale, Romanov, St. Croix, Scottish Blackface, Shetland, Texel, Tunis, and Wiltshire Horn.

(The only hair sheep breeds in the second one are Barbados Blackbelly, Dorper, and St. Croix. Wiltshire Horn, though a wool breed, is classified as a hair breed because it sheds its wool. Romanov is classified as Medium/Hair, though.)


----------



## Beekissed

Cormo was the one I got in my second quiz!    Now, that's an ugly sheeple!  I was sure I'd get St. Croix, as my sheep were Kat/SC mix and Kat.   Still...._great_ quizzes...


----------



## SheepGirl

Oh yah...Cormos  I don't like the look of the fine wool breeds but I LOVE how soft and velvety their faces and noses are 

And thanks


----------



## BeccaJoVon

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> BeccaJoVon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...Katahdin is still on the first one. The one you quoted is the _uncommon_ breeds. The breeds on there are different than the breeds on the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> Katahdin wasn't an option for me even though my choices were "Hair" sheep and "Don't want wool" when asked about grease wool.  (I'm trying to be helpful without sounding rude or bossy.)  Shouldn't Katahdin be an option in my case?  I would suggest another Selector for hair sheep, but if someone doesn't know for sure if they want hair or wool, that wouldn't be very helpful.
> 
> You're a champ for going through all this trouble!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still a little confused about what you're asking.  Which one did you use?
> 
> On the original one (common sheep breeds), these are the breeds that can be matched to your needs:
> Babydoll Southdown, Border Leicester, Cheviot, Columbia, Coopworth, Corriedale, Dorset, Finnsheep, Hampshire, *Katahdin*, Montadale, Oxford, Polypay, Rambouillet, Romney, Shropshire, Southdown, Suffolk, and Targhee.
> 
> (Katahdin is the only hair breed in this selector.)
> 
> On the second one (uncommon sheep breeds--the one you quoted above), these are the breeds that can be matched to your needs:
> American Cormo, Barbados Blackbelly, Black Welsh Mountain, Bluefaced Leicester, California Red, Clun Forest, Cotswold, Delaine Merino, Dorper, East Friesian, Gulf Coast Native, Icelandic, Jacob, Karakul, Lincoln, Navajo-Churro, Panama, Perendale, Romanov, St. Croix, Scottish Blackface, Shetland, Texel, Tunis, and Wiltshire Horn.
> 
> (The only hair sheep breeds in the second one are Barbados Blackbelly, Dorper, and St. Croix. Wiltshire Horn, though a wool breed, is classified as a hair breed because it sheds its wool. Romanov is classified as Medium/Hair, though.)
Click to expand...

I'm asking, shouldn't Katahdin be listed in the second selector with the other hair sheep.


----------



## SheepGirl

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeccaJoVon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katahdin wasn't an option for me even though my choices were "Hair" sheep and "Don't want wool" when asked about grease wool.  (I'm trying to be helpful without sounding rude or bossy.)  Shouldn't Katahdin be an option in my case?  I would suggest another Selector for hair sheep, but if someone doesn't know for sure if they want hair or wool, that wouldn't be very helpful.
> 
> You're a champ for going through all this trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a little confused about what you're asking.  Which one did you use?
> 
> On the original one (common sheep breeds), these are the breeds that can be matched to your needs:
> Babydoll Southdown, Border Leicester, Cheviot, Columbia, Coopworth, Corriedale, Dorset, Finnsheep, Hampshire, *Katahdin*, Montadale, Oxford, Polypay, Rambouillet, Romney, Shropshire, Southdown, Suffolk, and Targhee.
> 
> (Katahdin is the only hair breed in this selector.)
> 
> On the second one (uncommon sheep breeds--the one you quoted above), these are the breeds that can be matched to your needs:
> American Cormo, Barbados Blackbelly, Black Welsh Mountain, Bluefaced Leicester, California Red, Clun Forest, Cotswold, Delaine Merino, Dorper, East Friesian, Gulf Coast Native, Icelandic, Jacob, Karakul, Lincoln, Navajo-Churro, Panama, Perendale, Romanov, St. Croix, Scottish Blackface, Shetland, Texel, Tunis, and Wiltshire Horn.
> 
> (The only hair sheep breeds in the second one are Barbados Blackbelly, Dorper, and St. Croix. Wiltshire Horn, though a wool breed, is classified as a hair breed because it sheds its wool. Romanov is classified as Medium/Hair, though.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm asking, shouldn't Katahdin be listed in the second selector with the other hair sheep.
Click to expand...

No because the other selector is for *uncommon* breeds. Katahdins are a *common* breed. The selectors are separated based on the popularities of the breeds included; either common or uncommon.


----------



## BeccaJoVon

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> No because the other selector is for *uncommon* breeds. Katahdins are a *common* breed. The selectors are separated based on the popularities of the breeds included; either common or uncommon.


Okay, I get it...finally.  If I want to see what kind of sheep I should research, I should utilize both common and uncommon selectors.  

Thanks for being patient with me!


----------



## 77Herford

Uncommon breeds, Texel, Panama and Clun Forest.  Clun Forest has been on my top list for a long time but I also enjoy the Merino type C.


----------



## SheepGirl

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because the other selector is for *uncommon* breeds. Katahdins are a *common* breed. The selectors are separated based on the popularities of the breeds included; either common or uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I get it...finally.  If I want to see what kind of sheep I should research, I should utilize both common and uncommon selectors.
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me!
Click to expand...

No problem 



			
				77Herford said:
			
		

> Uncommon breeds, Texel, Panama and Clun Forest.  Clun Forest has been on my top list for a long time but I also enjoy the Merino type C.


I like the Merino type C, as well. I've always wanted to try to breed type A Merinos up to type C status...but unfortunately there are _very_ little type A's left in the world. But that would be a very long, expensive project! lol Also I've noticed that Merinos aren't very prevalent here in the U.S....there are some breeders who breed their stock for superfine wool, but boy are they pricey! Better just to stick with the populous Rambouillet... 

I also like Texels--they are the best terminal sire for carcass quality (though the Suffolk trumps it for growth).


----------



## RustyDHart

I knew my breed would not be in the first selector file...but on the "uncommon" list....I had a tie with "Perendales" and my breed.."Scottish Blackface".....I just love them.... call it a weakness!   Had them for 16 years....tend to have them for another 16 years....   In a nutshell.......Breed and raise what YOU like.....I could NOT imagine my life with out my sheep.....


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Did the uncommon breeds one and got %100 Clun Forest, Panama & Texel


----------



## boothcreek

Common = 100% Katahdins(had them, wasn't really wowed by them)
uncommon = 100% Barbados Black Belly!!!!!!( close enough to american black belly so SCORE, my fave! exactly wahts running around outside my house)


----------



## ILuvSheep

I got Katahdins 100% LOL and Dorpers 100% (took both) 

See, NOW I WANT SHEEP !! LOL


----------



## EllieMay

You'll LOVE your Katahdins (or Dorpers).

My Katahdins were just delivered last month.

I'm in love with my sheep!


----------



## ILuvSheep

EllieMay said:
			
		

> You'll LOVE your Katahdins (or Dorpers).
> 
> My Katahdins were just delivered last month.
> 
> I'm in love with my sheep!
> 
> 
> http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad213/Farmstead/Kentucky/Katahdin Sheep/sheep043.jpg


Ya know, i actually wanted Katahdins prior because I wanted a hardy breed. Either that or I wanted southdowns for meaT (just watch, in the next month im gonna have both, LOL)


So....Pretty.....


----------



## PinkFox

i got cali red and Clun forrest on the uncommon selector...
ive been looking into Cali-reds so YAY! lol

romanov also came up high on the list and i did look into them when i starte dlooking at sheep.  good to know im on the right track lol


----------



## sdsmowen

This is a really neat tool it Listed #1 Cheviot for common and #1 Black Welsh Mountain for uncommon I find this very interesting since we were looking very hard at the Black Welsh Mountain sheep before we settled on Shetlands  Which were #3 on this list


----------



## AMT15

did the sheep selector...... katahdin is number one on the "common" one, and on the uncommon, Dorper came first( I guess there's a reason why they're among the most popular of the hair sheep) and also on the uncommon selector, Dorper was followed by Romanov? And then there was the blackbelly, st. croix and polypay? Any one know anything about Romanov and polypay sheep? I'm not sure I should have taken that, lol.

Thanks,


----------



## Symphony

My top six were in order:

Corriedale

Targhee

Columbia

Montadale

Cheviot 

Dorset

I really do like the stats on the Corriedales and the Dorsets.  I may get a few.  Lots of both in the area.


----------



## cedarcurve

columbia
hamp
oxford
montadale

pretty close to real life selection choices really... but I might have skewed my answers some though.

and the other one is 

texel
panama
dorper
cotswold
lincoln



not that far off either really...
except i bet nobody in the us has panama


----------



## Symphony

cedarcurve said:
			
		

> columbia
> hamp
> oxford
> montadale
> 
> pretty close to real life selection choices really... but I might have skewed my answers some though.
> 
> and the other one is
> 
> texel
> panama
> dorper
> cotswold
> lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> not that far off either really...
> except i bet nobody in the us has panama


Don't recall Nazi ruling the World.  A few countries but not the world, lol.


----------



## Symphony

Symphony said:
			
		

> My top six were in order:
> 
> Corriedale
> 
> Targhee
> 
> Columbia
> 
> Montadale
> 
> Cheviot
> 
> Dorset
> 
> I really do like the stats on the Corriedales and the Dorsets.  I may get a few.  Lots of both in the area.


My uncommon sheep were

American Cormo

Delaine Merino

Cotswold

Icelandic

Panama

Perendale


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Sheep selector chooses for me:

Common...cheviot (yay!) I put cheviot! 
                babydoll southdown
                finnsheep
                polypay
                corriedale

Uncommon...black welsh mountain. I put shetland. But I like black welsh mountain.


----------



## CocoNUT

Perendale (100%)
Icelandic (94%)

This is cool cause the Icelandics make me DROOL! Someday. Thanks SheepGirl!


----------



## pinoak_ridge

Mine came up Katahdins 100%        Go figure.   LOL  it was right on the money.


----------



## Hardy&Healthy

Thinking of adding a few sheep next spring. I took your test, and the stick turned blue! Oh, wait... Different test!

Katahdin 100%  then  Oxford 100%

I am looking for (in the order I value them):
-Hardiness 
-Feed efficiancy
-Breeding for meet
-No care for wool
-Good mothering
-Quick to market
I'm not asking for too much am I?
It isn't like I'm asking them to take themselves to the butcher for me... But, can they do that?

Just reading a five minute blurb about each one, I like the large size of the Oxford, but the Katahdin sounds like a better fit! Or is it?

Thank you for your effort putting this together! It is a great starting place.


----------



## FarmersDigest

SheepGirl said:


> The quiz maker on SelectSmart.com only has 25 answers (or breeds) that can result, so the first one only has 19 breeds, but they are the most popular breeds. Here it is: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=sheepbreed
> 
> The second one has the full 25 breeds, and they are the more uncommon ones. Here it is: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep
> 
> _The breeds were rated for all the different questions based on the charts in my SID: Sheep Production Handbook; it rates all the breeds based on their growth rates, size, prolificacy, etc as if they were raised under the same conditions in the same environment._
> 
> ETA: Here is a copy of the chart: http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=4485-sheep-breeds


It said Barbados Blackbelly 100% That was the breed I was thinking I really want! Thank you for sharing this with all of us! This thing was awesome! Thank you!


----------



## IndigoFoxFarm

SheepGirl said:


> The quiz maker on SelectSmart.com only has 25 answers (or breeds) that can result, so the first one only has 19 breeds, but they are the most popular breeds. Here it is: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=sheepbreed
> 
> The second one has the full 25 breeds, and they are the more uncommon ones. Here it is: http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep



That is a fun quiz! I ended up with Barbados Blackbelly at 100% and St Croix at 96%! Granted, I had it marked for hair breeds but it's still cool that those are the two breeds I'm looking into now.


----------



## SheepGirl

I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------

